# Boyfriend offered job in US...



## fam8 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all,

My boyfriend works for a global company and has just been headhunted to work for their World HQ which is in Connecticut. He has been offered a 3 year contract to begin in July and has to make a decision by the end of this week. 

He wants me join him for those 3 years in the US - but as we are not married, I'm not sure whether there would be any way I could live in the US for that amount of time. Would anyone know of a VISA that may apply in this situation? As we are not married I assume I do not qualify as a spouse....and it seems that a tourist visa would only give me a maximum of 6 months in the country before I would have to leave.

In addition, I doubt I will be able to work during this period if I did get residency - but I have an English degree and would be very interested in volunteering as a teaching aid or something to that effect... (I couldn't sit at home doing nothing!!)

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated!! 
Thanks,


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

fam8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My boyfriend works for a global company and has just been headhunted to work for their World HQ which is in Connecticut. He has been offered a 3 year contract to begin in July and has to make a decision by the end of this week.
> 
> ...



Marry bf would be the easiest: assuming he's being transferred on an L1 or E2, you could get permission to both live and work here.

If you can document that you have been living together but do not marry, you can apply for a B2 visa. see here: Embassy of the U.S. London: Co-Habiting Partners You will be able to live but not work in the US while your bf is in status. Volunteering in this status is a grey area. You certainly can't get paid, but nor can you do any job which would normally be paid, either.


----------

